# ATI Radeon 7500 Mobility Dual Head Xinerama XF86Config HERE!

## asg719

I have been struggling with this card for a while and have finally got it to work in dual head on my IBM Thinkpad T30 with a 16mb Radeon 7500.  This is provided you got the Radeon Driver to work in the first place.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Dual Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" RightOf "Screen1"

   Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "Xinerama"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Laptop Monitor"

   ModelName    "IBM T30"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  40.0 - 70.0

        Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   VendorName   "NEC"

   ModelName    "NEC LCD1550V"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  40.0 - 70.0

        Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForcePCIMode"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "OverlayOnCRTC2"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CloneMode"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneHSync"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneVRefresh"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "ForceLegacyCRT"        # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]"

   VideoRam    8192

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      0

EndSection

        

Section "Device"   

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]"

   VideoRam    8192

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth  24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "Card1"

   Monitor    "Monitor1"

   DefaultDepth  24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Good Luck

----------

## ian!

Moved to 'Documentation, Tips & Tricks'.

----------

## morten

i'm also on a 7500 in my laptop (32mb videoram) i have the dri drivers working, are those the one you're using, or which ones are you using?, and how much do you get in GLX gears, with your setup?

----------

## Dolemite

Just a note-

I had to use for Dual Head Xinerama aka Big Desktop - 

Option  "Xinerama" "on"

Option  "Clone" "off"

When I tried it without that I had a dualhead clone but it took different resolutions fine. Not sure if the "on" for Xinerama was necessary though.

Thanks alot- showed me where my errors were. Im running 1600x1200 on my 21in monitor and 1400x1050 on my 14 lcd on a dell c640.

----------

## onkelfusspilz

Sorry, I don't get it!

I've tried a bunch of configs now, but nothing helped: Xinerama don't work.

I have a ATI Radeon Mobility 7500, since it is exactly asg719's config I tried the xorg.conf file posted here, but without luck: X directly shuts down with signal 11.

Here is my xorg.conf (almost the same like asg719's): 

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

EndSection

#Section "ServerFlags"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "TFT"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "CRT"

   HorizSync 30.0 - 130.0

   VertRefresh 50.0 - 160.0

EndSection

 #Section "Device"

 #   Identifier   "Standard VGA"

 #   VendorName   "Unknown"

 #   BoardName   "Unknown"

 #   Driver     "vga"

 #EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    16384

    BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card1"

    Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    16384

    BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "card0"

    Monitor     "TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "card1"

    Monitor     "CRT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen 0 "Screen0" RightOf "Screen1"

    Screen 1 "Screen1" 0 0

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "Xinerama"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

 and here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log: 

```

This is a pre-release version of the The X.Org Foundation X11.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the The X.Org Foundation "monolithic tree" CVS

repository hosted at http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg/

X Window System Version 6.8.1.901 (6.8.2 RC 1)

Release Date: 16 December 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.1.901

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r2 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux lifebook3 2.6.8-gentoo-r2 #1 Wed Aug 25 21:28:34 CEST 2004 i686

Build Date: 02 January 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan  3 19:36:56 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "TFT"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "CRT"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/, /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama"

(**) Xinerama: enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 10cf,1176 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2482 card 10cf,113d rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2487 card 10cf,113d rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 42 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,248c card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,248a card 10cf,113d rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2483 card 10cf,113d rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2485 card 10cf,1177 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,2486 card 10cf,10d1 rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c57 card 10cf,117b rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 1217,6933 card 4001,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:0a:1: chip 1217,6933 card 4801,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10cf,111c rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0e:0: chip 104c,8026 card 10cf,1162 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1260,3890 card 1385,4800 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe81fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8200000 - 0xe82fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:10:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0500 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:10:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27, 0xe8100000/16, I/O @ 0x2000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xec000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xebffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x30800000 - 0x30801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8200000 - 0xe8203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe8204000 - 0xe82047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe8204800 - 0xe82048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xebffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c2f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x30800000 - 0x30801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8200000 - 0xe8203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe8204000 - 0xe82047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe8204800 - 0xe82048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xebffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c2f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x307fffff (0x30700000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x307fffff (0x30700000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x30800000 - 0x30801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8200000 - 0xe8203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8204000 - 0xe82047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe8204800 - 0xe82048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xebffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c2f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 6.5.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x307fffff (0x30700000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x30800000 - 0x30801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8200000 - 0xe8203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8204000 - 0xe82047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe8204800 - 0xe82048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xebffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c2f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x307fffff (0x30700000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x30800000 - 0x30801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8200000 - 0xe8203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8204000 - 0xe82047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe8204800 - 0xe82048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xebffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c2f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xe8100000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c57)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xf0000000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): LVDS port is not in connector table, added in.

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-0, DACType-1, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- Proprietary

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=18300

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: 1024x768                

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 640x480

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 3

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1040 1176 1344  768 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 1040 1176 1344  600 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  480 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  350 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   65.00  720 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   65.00  832 1040 1176 1344  624 770 776 806

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(II) RADEON(1): MMIO registers at 0xe8100000

(WW) RADEON(1): Only one monitor detected, Second screen will NOT be created

(II) UnloadModule: "ati"

(II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe810ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x307fffff (0x30700000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x30800000 - 0x30801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe8200000 - 0xe8203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8204000 - 0xe82047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe8204800 - 0xe82048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xebffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000187f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c2f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x2000000)

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct Rendering Disabled -- Dual-head configuration is not working with DRI at present.

Please use the radeon MergedFB option if you want Dual-head with DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7417

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

I really hope someone can give me a hint.

Thank you in advance!

----------

## onkelfusspilz

Ok,

I solved it with this hint: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=99104&highlight=radeon+7500+dual+head strange thing!

Maybe it can help someone else.

cu

----------

## tecknogyk

I finally got this working thanks to this thread!  A huge thanks to the asg719.  I have a Big Desktop setup using xinerama.  I can testify that this works exactly like it does in windows.  I can drag windows from one screen to the other and when I maximize a window it only maximizes to one screen.  Hell, even the xinerama settings in KDE are working now.  :Smile:   Just in case this might help someone else, here is my xorg.conf file:

```

# $XdotOrg: xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/xorgconf.cpp,v 1.2 2004/04/23 19:20:02 eich Exp $

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    # For XFS, uncomment this and comment the others

    # FontPath   "unix/:-1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

    Load   "dbe"

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection   "extmod"

   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

    Load   "glx"

    Load   "dri"

    

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option   "blank time"   "10"   # 10 minutes

# Set the DPMS timeouts.  These are set here because they are global

# rather than screen-specific.  These settings alone don't enable DPMS.

# It is enabled per-screen (or per-monitor), and even then only when

# the driver supports it.

    Option   "standby time"   "20"

    Option   "suspend time"   "30"

    Option   "off time"   "60"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "keyboard"

    Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 5"

    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc104"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/mouse"

    Option   "Buttons"   "7"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "6 7"

    Option   "Resolution"   "100"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "9Klr"

    HorizSync   30-95         # multisync

    VertRefresh   50-160        # multisync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

     Identifier  "CTX"

     HorizSync   30-60

     VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection   

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Ati0"

    Driver   "radeon"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen   0

EndSection

Section "Device"   

   Identifier  "Ati1

   Driver      "radeon"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      1

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier      "CTX"

    Device      "Ati1"

    Monitor      "CTX"

    DefaultDepth   24

    SubSection "Display"

   Depth      24

   Modes      "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier      "9Klr"

    Device      "Ati0"

    Monitor      "9Klr"

    DefaultDepth   24

    SubSection "Display"

   Depth      24

   Modes      "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier      "Main Layout"

    Screen      "CTX" 

    Screen      "9Klr" RightOf "CTX"

    InputDevice   "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "Xinerama"

EndSection

```

Hope this can help someone.....

-teck

----------

## agnitio

I've tried all tips I could find in this forum but I still can't get dual head working.

I have a laptop connected to an external LCD TV. When I boot my laptop with the external screen connected I automatically get a clone on the screen. However when I started X, it would say that it could find no external monitor. So I forced it to using:

```
Option    "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, LVDS"
```

This made X believe that there where two monitors connected, but I still can't get X to create a different screen with a different resolution on the external screen. The log now says that it can't find any valid modes for the second screen, can I force it to use the ones I set somehow? I've tried both with and without modelines.

Here's my xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

  Load      "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

  SubSection "extmod"

#    Option   "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

  EndSubSection

  Load      "type1"

  Load      "freetype"

  Load      "glx"

  Load      "dri"

  Load      "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#  RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/rgb"

  FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

  FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

  FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-fonts"

  FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

  FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

  FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

  FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

  FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

  FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

  FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/util"

#  FontPath   "unix/:-1"

  ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier   "Keyboard1"

  Driver   "kbd"

  Option    "AutoRepeat"   "500 30"

  Option    "XkbModel"   "pc105"

  Option    "XkbLayout"   "se"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver   "synaptics"

  Identifier   "Touchpad"

  Option   "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

  Option   "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

  Option   "LeftEdge"   "1700"

  Option   "RightEdge"   "5300"

  Option   "TopEdge"   "1700"

  Option   "BottomEdge"   "4200"

  Option   "FingerLow"   "25"

  Option   "FingerHigh"   "30"

  Option   "MaxTapTime"   "180"

  Option   "MaxTapMove"   "220"

  Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option   "MinSpeed"   "0.06"

  Option   "MaxSpeed"   "0.12"

  Option   "AccelFactor"    "0.0010"

  Option   "SHMConfig"   "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Logitech"

  Driver   "mouse"

  Option   "Protocol"   "ExplorerPS/2"

  Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

  Option   "Buttons"   "10"

  Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier   "Laptop"

  HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

  VertRefresh   60-100

#  Option    "DPMS"

  DisplaySize   305 230

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier   "LCD-TV"

  HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

  VertRefresh   60-100

  Modeline "1280x720@60"   108   1280 1328 1440 1688   720 721 724 762  +hsync +vsync

#  Modeline "1280x720_60.00"  74.48  1280 1336 1472 1664  720 721 724 746  -HSync +Vsync

#  Option   "DPMS"

EndSection

  

Section "Device"

  Identifier   "Vesa"

  VendorName   "Unknown"

  BoardName   "Unknown"

  Driver        "vesa"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Identifier   "Radeon0"

  Driver   "radeon"

  BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

  Option   "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, LVDS"

  Option   "AGPMode"   "4"

  Option   "AGPFastWrite"   "true"

  VideoRam   32768

  Option   "EnablePageFlip" "true"

  Screen   0

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Identifier   "Radeon1"

  Driver   "radeon"

  BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

  Option   "AGPMode"   "4"

  Option   "AGPFastWrite"   "true"

  VideoRam   32768

  Option   "EnablePageFlip" "true"

  Screen   1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier   "Screen0"

  Device   "Radeon0"

  Monitor   "Laptop"

  DefaultDepth 24

  Subsection "Display"

    Depth   24

    Modes   "1024x768"

#    ViewPort   0 0

  EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier   "Screen1"

  Device   "Radeon1"

  Monitor   "LCD-TV"

  DefaultDepth 24

  Subsection "Display"

    Depth   24

    Modes   "1280x720@60" "800x600"

#    ViewPort   0 0

  EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "Dual Head"

  Screen   0 "Screen0" 0 0

  Screen   1 "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

  InputDevice    "Logitech"    "CorePointer"

  InputDevice    "Touchpad"    "SendCoreEvents"

  InputDevice   "Keyboard1"   "CoreKeyboard"

  Option   "Xinerama"

  Option   "Clone"       "off"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

  Mode      0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option   "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

```

And this is my Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-ARCH i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux dragonfly 2.6.11.6 #3 Wed Apr 6 16:05:54 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 16 February 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr  6 19:11:48 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Dual Head"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Laptop"

(**) |   |-->Device "Radeon0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LCD-TV"

(**) |   |-->Device "Radeon1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Logitech"

(**) |-->Input Device "Touchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/util".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/util").

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-fonts,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama"

(**) Xinerama: enabled

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) xf86OpenConsole: Could not save ownership of VT

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 1025,1027 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 05 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 05 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 1025,1027 rev 05 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 1025,1027 rev 05 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 1025,1027 rev 05 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:4: chip 8086,2444 card 1025,1027 rev 05 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2445 card 1025,1027 rev 05 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,2446 card 1025,1027 rev 05 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c59 card 1025,101d rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 104c,8026 card 1025,1027 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1025,1027 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:09:0: chip 104c,ac55 card 4000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:09:1: chip 104c,ac55 card 4800,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 07:00:0: chip 10b7,6001 card a727,6001 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x80500000 - 0x805fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x80600000 - 0x900fffff (0xfb00000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x000074ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00007800 - 0x000078ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00007c00 - 0x00007cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x80100000 - 0x801fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:9:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:9:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0500 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY rev 0, Mem @ 0x88000000/27, 0x80500000/16, I/O @ 0xa000/8, BIOS @ 0x80520000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x11000000 - 0x11001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x80100800 - 0x801008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x80104000 - 0x80107fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x80100000 - 0x801007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0x80520000 - 0x8053ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x80500000 - 0x8050ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000807f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bc90 - 0x0000bc9f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x11000000 - 0x11001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x80100800 - 0x801008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x80104000 - 0x80107fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x80100000 - 0x801007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0x80520000 - 0x8053ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x80500000 - 0x8050ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000807f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bc90 - 0x0000bc9f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x10ffffff (0x10f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x10ffffff (0x10f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x11000000 - 0x11001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x80100800 - 0x801008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x80104000 - 0x80107fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x80100000 - 0x801007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0x80520000 - 0x8053ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x80500000 - 0x8050ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000807f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bc90 - 0x0000bc9f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.1, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.1, module version = 6.5.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE), ATI Radeon FireGL (R480) GL 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x10ffffff (0x10f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x11000000 - 0x11001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x80100800 - 0x801008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x80104000 - 0x80107fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x80100000 - 0x801007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0x80520000 - 0x8053ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x80500000 - 0x8050ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000807f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bc90 - 0x0000bc9f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x10ffffff (0x10f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x11000000 - 0x11001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x80100800 - 0x801008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x80104000 - 0x80107fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x80100000 - 0x801007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0x80520000 - 0x8053ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x80500000 - 0x8050ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000807f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bc90 - 0x0000bc9f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [28] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x80500000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, LVDS"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c59)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x88000000

(--) RADEON(0): BIOS at 0x80520000

(II) RADEON(0): Video RAM override, using 32768 kB instead of 32768 kB

(**) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Using 16384k of videoram for primary head

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): LVDS port is not in connector table, added in.

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-0, DACType-1, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(**) RADEON(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type LVDS, Monitor2--Type LVDS

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Reversed DAC decteced

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- Proprietary

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=60 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=17500

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: 1024x768                

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 1

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1040 1176 1344  768 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  350 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   65.00  720 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  480 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 1040 1176 1344  600 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   65.00  832 1040 1176 1344  624 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (305, 230) mm

(**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (85, 84)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) RADEON(0): AGP 4x mode is configured

(**) RADEON(0): Enabling AGP Fast Write

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(II) RADEON(1): MMIO registers at 0x80500000

(II) RADEON(1): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(1): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(1): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(1): Option "AGPFastWrite" "true"

(**) RADEON(1): Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) RADEON(1): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(1): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(1): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) RADEON(1): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(1): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c59)

(--) RADEON(1): Linear framebuffer at 0x88000000

(--) RADEON(1): BIOS at 0x80520000

(II) RADEON(1): Video RAM override, using 32768 kB instead of 32768 kB

(**) RADEON(1): VideoRAM: 32768 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(1): Using 16384k of videoram for secondary head

(II) RADEON(1): AGP card detected

(II) RADEON(1): Color tiling disabled for 2nd head

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) RADEON(1): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(1): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(1): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=60 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=17500

(==) RADEON(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(1): Validating modes on Secondary head ---------

(II) RADEON(1): Panel ID string: 1024x768                

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(1): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(II) RADEON(1): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(EE) RADEON(1): No valid mode found for this DFP/LCD

(II) UnloadModule: "ati"

(II) UnloadModule: "i2c"

(II) UnloadModule: "ddc"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0x80500000 - 0x8050ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0x80500000 - 0x8050ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] 0   0   0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x10ffffff (0x10f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [6] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x11000000 - 0x11001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x80100800 - 0x801008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x80104000 - 0x80107fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x80100000 - 0x801007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0x80520000 - 0x8053ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x80500000 - 0x8050ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000807f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bc90 - 0x0000bc9f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0x88000000,0x1000000)

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct Rendering Disabled -- Dual-head configuration is not working with DRI at present.

Please use the radeon MergedFB option if you want Dual-head with DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,4096)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 3326

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      18 256x256 slots

      6 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 3322

(II) RADEON(0): Detected Radeon Mobility M6, disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module theatre

(II) UnloadModule: "theatre"

(EE) RADEON: Failed to load module "theatre" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) RADEON(0): Unable to load Rage Theatre module

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Logitech: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Logitech: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Logitech: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "10"

(==) Logitech: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Logitech: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech: Buttons: 10

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.1

(--) Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event2

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5300"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4200"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(--) Touchpad touchpad found

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Touchpad: always reports core events

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "se"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "se"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Touchpad" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech" (type: MOUSE)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

(II) Logitech: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Touchpad touchpad found

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID, removing from list!

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

----------

